# Seeking female players in the London area!



## randomling (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi! I'm a female gamer who would love to meet up and game with other women in London. I'm currently brewing a girls-only play by post, but I'd love to have an all-female table game or two. The few opportunities I've had to game with other women have been fantastic and I'm very, very keen to repeat the experience! 

So far I only have one potential player (and me of course), so if you're interested either post to this thread or drop me an email, the button underneath my post ought to be working!

Anyone up for this?


----------



## randomling (Nov 13, 2003)

Hopeful bump?


----------



## randomling (Nov 23, 2003)

No one?


----------



## Goblyn (May 1, 2004)

*Which London?*

You may want to specify if its London, England or London, Ontario.

Unfortunately, I'm not near either.


----------



## randomling (May 2, 2004)

Er, London UK.   

Any interest at all?


----------



## S'mon (May 9, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Er, London UK.
> 
> Any interest at all?




Hi Randomling - just a note that I wouldn't mind getting some more female players for our mixed-gender Borderlands game either, if you do find anybody!


----------



## randomling (May 9, 2004)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Hi Randomling - just a note that I wouldn't mind getting some more female players for our mixed-gender Borderlands game either, if you do find anybody!



 Keep that in mind!

(I'm starting to get to know a few female gamers from the "goth crowd" I hang out with but I'm not sure if they're D&D oriented. Maybe I should make an LJ post, actually...)


----------



## Doc_Souark (May 10, 2004)

~Bump~ because I'm a sucka for a girl with an English accent


----------



## Xilo (May 24, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Keep that in mind!
> 
> (I'm starting to get to know a few female gamers from the "goth crowd" I hang out with but I'm not sure if they're D&D oriented. Maybe I should make an LJ post, actually...)




Hello,

Well I'm in the London, UK area and really want to get back into gaming after some time away from it. I will also be trying to e-mail you, but just in case I can't feel free to contact me.

Cheers!


----------



## randomling (May 24, 2004)

Hiya Xilo - couldn't track down your email address through the boards, but feel free to drop me an email at: randomling@randomlingshouse.com

Looking forward to talking to you more!


----------



## Xilo (May 25, 2004)

Hey,

I tried e-mailing you yesterday but I'm not to sure if it got through. If you didn't get an e-mail from me could you try e-mailing me on sophmelc@yahoo.com.

Cheers.


----------

